# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [À PARRAINER] Salomon, toutou cardiaque [INSTINCT DE SURVIE]

## Kinou36

L'association Instinct de Survie recherche des *parrains & marraines* pour *SALOMON*  :: 

Chien *cardiaque* dont la vie est fragile..
Les 2000 de dettes de Maison Alfort n'ayant pas été totalement réglés, nous sommes toujours à la recherche de donateurs pour lui..
Son traitement mensuel coute pas moins de 80/mois.

Si vous souhaitez aider, contactez Sandrine Richer [Association Instinct de Survie] par *texto* au *06 22 34 20 16*.






PS : _Une cagnotte avait déjà été créée, plus de 1000 avait été recu. Mais les frais des soins de Salomon se sont alourdis entre temps pour finir par atteindre 2000_.

*Merci aux bienveillants donateurs*

----------

